# Homemade Electronic Caller Link



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Im looking for the link that used to be on NODAK. to make your own ecallers........ any info would help. thanx much


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20626


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is one of the better posts you'll see for information. I'm going to make this a sticky for the spring.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i am thinking of building this call and i was wondering if a 50 watt speaker would work and if it would make a difference


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

adam said:


> i am thinking of building this call and i was wondering if a 50 watt speaker would work and if it would make a difference


I got the Radio shack one and it sounded terrible


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

guys i made my own, its very simple i used a cheap cd player for a car that i bought for $30 and hooked it straight up to car battery and i have it run to a 75watt radio shack powerhorn....its verry loud, if need any help pm me id be glad to help.


----------



## contractkiller (Feb 24, 2006)

I ALSO MADE ONE WITH A CAR CD PLAYER AND SOME MARINE STEREO SPEAKERS. SAVE WASTING YOUR TIME ON THE SPEAKERS AND THEY ONLY ENHANCE THE CD RECORDED WIND NOISE MORE THAN THE GEESE BARKING. GO WITH LOUD SPEAKERS AND YOU'LL BE HAPPY WITH THE VOLUME AND ALSO THE CD SOUNDS MUCH BETTER THAN THE DOZEN OR SO TAPES I'VE BOUGHT


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

I was a car stereo installer fo about 10 years or so and I built a caller. And it works wonderfull! what I did was: built a box out of 1/4" hardboard, with the top removable. the box is 19" wide, 9" deep, and 7" tall. put a handle on the top. Go to the nearest car audio shop and ask if they have any left over factory cass., or cd players that you can have, or buy for cheap. we had stacks of them in the install bay that the costomer didn't want or we fogot to put them in the trunk. next buy a factory wire harness adaptor from the same stereo shop. metra makes the harnesses, model number stats with 71-xxxx, if you get a 70-xxxx its the wrong end. and make sure it fits in the stereo before you leave! Next go to the nearest radio shack, and buy 2 12volt alarm back up batterys, and 2-4 horn speakers, the ones i bought are 7" wide at the horn opening, and 8" long(no model # because I painted them white). buy enough brown speaker wire to fit your needs. I also found a old laptop computer charger (12 volt output only!)and the higher the amperage the better. I also wired in a cigarette lighter plugin(male end) for emergency charging from a jumper pack or in the truck. make sure you put the player mounted on the side of the box, not the top. you can also get a waterresistent cover for the radio @ the same stereo shop. wire it all up. leave about 6" of speaker hanging out of the box, with quick connects on the wire for unhooking the the 2 or 4 speakers. if you guys need help with the wiring e-mail me. or the stereo shops out there are slow in the winter months and will probably wire it up for a low price. Shoot them in the the lips on every shot............... Matt


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I have a 6 speaker version of this e-caller for sale here:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... 574#197574


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

my caller is a $20 walkman type cd player from radio shack,a $7 cord to go from the player to a 300 watt car amp and (2) 100 watt radio shack horn speakers $39.99ea.it will make your ears bleed and is still very clear.i got away from the car stereo for weight reasons.now alot of guys are using those mp3 jobbies.i hunted with one guy who had one about the size of a 10 ga. shell. he said it was about $75.i don't know anything about them.that is too high tech. for me.


----------

